# Remington 700 .308



## marketello (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a couple of questions reguarding the 700 in .308

Are the Remingtons like the Winchesters, meaning do they not make them like they used to?

I know people who shoot Pre-'64 Winchesters that swear that the new Winchesters are garbage compared to the pre-64, can the same be said for the Remington 700?

Since I will be looking for a 308, I notice that bench and competitive shooters shoot a 168 gr match bullet, if this weight is so accurate why don't more hunters use them, or why don't ammo manufatures make more 168gr hunting rounds?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think its because the accuracy of the match bullet is not necessary for hunting purposes and the issue of correct bullet construction is. 308's are very accurate rifles with most hunting rounds and the Remington 700 is an excellent gun. Neither Remington of winchester is going to make a poor quality gun.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Marketello,
I would defiantly go with Model 700™ ADL™ Synthetic and you won't be disappointed!*

http://www.remington.com/firearms/cente ... 0adsyn.htm
http://www.remington.com/firearms/cente ... libers.htm

*I have listed some factory hunting round using 168 grain bullets!*

Winchester Supreme Ammunition 308 Winchester 168 Grain Ballistic Silvertip Box of 20 ($21.49)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/524302

Black Hills Gold Ammunition 308 Winchester 168 Grain Barnes X-Bullet Box of 20 ($27.43)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/990131


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Forget him. if you get a 700, go with whatever type of stock you want, and experiment to see what kind of ammo shoots best in your gun.

and OSOK, Cabalas has new 165gr .308 ammo for $.45 per ound. he doesnt need to pay $.72 per round for black hills gold, or $.93 per rond for Silver tips. I suspect his 700 will be able to digest the cheap stuff just a whell.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Marketello

Don't forget plane jane Federal classic. I very seldom shoot factory ammo, but when I do I find that Federal is the brand that most often shoots good in my rifles. As for Remington, Winchester, etc I think they are all going down hill a little. A year ago I purchased a Remington 700P in 308. It shot low velocity match ammo well, but not hunting ammo. Only one locking lug was engaging. After lapping the lugs, setting back the barrel two turns, rechambering, cutting off two inches of the barrel, recrowning, and squaring the action it changed from 2.5 inches at 100 yards to .5 inches with hunting ammo. I think the best chance for accuracy out of the box is Savage. I forget the model but it is the heavy barrel police tactical. If hunt1 reads this he will post the model and data I'm sure. OSOK recommended ok ammo, but then he shoots one ragged hole with all his rifles at 300 yards.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Marketello*,

I personally don't buy any center fire factory loaded ammunition, because I receive superior results from my reloads, factory ammo doesn't come close. I suggest give hand loading a try buy some Lee equipment, powder, primers, brass and some 168 grain hunting bullets and you will be hooked!

Below I have listed a few items you can start reloading! If you already have your own once fired brass of course you can reuse that. There is a reloading manual that comes with the Lee Kit, of there are a lot of other brands out there but if you don't want to spend a lot of money give Lee equipment a try! You will have a new hobby and save tons of money!

Lee Anniversary Reloading Kit with "Modern Reloading" Manual ($77.99)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/820810
Lee RGB 2-Die Set 308 Winchester ($9.89)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/738184
Lee Cutter and Lock Stud ($3.19)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/476992
Lee Case Length Gauge and Shellholder 308 Winchester ($3.59)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/271467
Combined Technology Ballistic Silvertip Bullets 30 Caliber (308 Diameter) 168 Grain Boat Tail Box of 50 ($13.50)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/791000
Once-Fired Brass 308 Winchester Grade 1 Box of 100 ($7.99) (Grade 1 Brass has been cleaned, polished, deprimed and the military primer crimp removed.)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/238002
Remington Brass 308 Winchester Box of 100 ($20.79)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/396829

*mr.trooper,

Check Remington's website to see what is offered in 308 Winchester before posting!*

*Cabela's has NOT NEW AMMUNITION*, but bulk.308 Winchester remanufactured ammunition loaded with 168-grain Speer boat-tail hollow point bullets. In order to buy them at that price Marketello will need to purchase 200 rounds for $90.99 which is approx $0.45 per round, 100 rounds are $47.99 which is approx $0.48 per round

*mr.trooper, 
Check your math!*

Black Hills Gold Ammunition 308 Winchester 168 Grain Barnes X-Bullet Box of 20 ($27.43) which is approx $1.37 per round!

Winchester Supreme Ammunition 308 Winchester 168 Grain Ballistic Silvertip Box of 20 ($21.49) which is approx $1.07 per round!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My ruger .308 shoots federal classic 180 grain extremely accurately and I've killed a ton of deer with that round it really dumps them. Just buy some of them and keep your life simple :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Howdy,

The Savage that Plainsman spoke about earlier is the Model 10FP mine has a 24" barrel, the stock that it comes in is rather flimsy and although I know other guys who have had some luck making it stiffer, I just spent another $90 and ordered a Bell & Carlson Duramax from Brownells. I bedded the recoil lug and skim bedded the action and it is now shooting one ragged hole with both Black Hills 168 match ammo and my reloaded 165 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips, that's only at 100 yards though, not 300 like OSOK. 

I used to be a very devoted Winchester fan until the PD I work for bought me a Savage 10FP for my duty rifle. I liked it so well I bought my own. If you go with Savage make sure you get the accutrigger. Whatever rifle you choose spend at least the same amount on a scope, and get good sturdy mounts. I've seen more accuracy problems atributed to a weak mounting system or poor quality scope than any thing else. If you intend to shoot only factory ammo I would suggest buying a box of each of several different brands to test for accuracy. In most cases there will be a difference from one brand to another.

The .30 cal 168 grain match bullet is a very accurate round. I believe that the reason more manufacturers aren't making and loading 168 gr hunting loads is because of the know-it-all gun writers who for years have been spouting off that the best load for the .30 cal is a 150 gr bullet. Sometimes I wonder if these guys even shot the rifles and ammo that they were trying to push on us. :-? 
Good luck, and remember, hunting for the rifle, scope and ammo is half the fun. 

:sniper:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

A Remington 700 ADL in .308 Winchester, is a splendid combination! I've owned numerous, and all wonderfully accurate! Over the years I've had just about each variation Remington has made,,,hard to beat!


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

P.S. 165 and 168 grain bullets do exist (now), for hunting, and for sniping or paper, those, and 170 and 172 grain bullets are what the operators are using...must be a SD/BC reasoning, huh? Good luck and good hunting


----------

